# (MN) Rocky's Red Hot Shot MH QAA (Chocolate)



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Rocky’s Red Hot Shot MH QA2 is available for stud to approved females.

Chip is a stylish 75 lb. Chocolate lab with a great work ethic and a wonderful personality. During his FT career, he had numerous Qualifying placements and an Open JAM. He ran AKC Hunt Tests last summer where he earned his MH title at the side of his amateur owner/handler. He is located in Minnesota all year long. Frozen semen is available.

Chip's pedigree can be viewed at http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=66123

Health clearances:OFA Hips – Good
OFA Elbows – Normal 
Eye CERF – Clear
EIC – Clear (U MN)
CNM – Clear (Alfort) 
RD/OSD – Normal (Optigen)
Prcd/PRA – Normal (Optigen)
Color: EEbbDD (Chocolate – no hidden colors)
AKC reg: SR43847308​
His OFFA clearances are posted at http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1318228#animal

E-mail me at [email protected] for more info.


----------

